# icky yuck nasty - FO discolored



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We just soaped with 1 of the 2 new FO Becca chose...

Peaks - Raspberry Truffle

It turned the soap... baby poo/mustard yellow!!! :mad

Pink Sugar is next... we'll see what it does

then we'll either do Almond Pastries... MY favorite of the candles... or violet lime...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It will probably get more brown looking...just give it some time. Most pink sugars go dark brown. Violet Lime sounds nice! But it's a floral so be prepared just in case!

I just got 30 new FOs to start testing. They came yesterday and even though I put in a full morning making soap I went ahead and made 2 more small batches. Both soaped perfectly which is always nice. Ylang Ginger, which Emily really likes. It is discoloring some but I'm hoping not too dark. More of a yellowish tan. Then I did Honeysuckle. *I* don't like florals but I have customers who ask for something floral so I thought I'd try this one. I put a green and yellow swirl in it and had plenty of time. 

Today I'm trying 3 vanillas and a banana, an ocean scent and a dupe of Burt's bees lotion scent. I'm going to put that into a carrot buttermilk soap. And if I have time I'll do lavender violets. But I'm getting a late start. Had too much from yesterday to unmold and cut.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

remind me on the warning on florals??

and if this darkens to brown I'll be pleased... that would go nice with the scent....

My cranberry last week did NOT discolor... that was nice... but now I want to redo it WITH color. 

On violet lime I was thinking of doing an apple pop mica swirl....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

the pink sugar is kinda a banana/lemon yellow... and the ultramarine pink... is a lavender/orchid color....

{{shake}}

Stick blender is overheating so taking a break before we try anymore...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Lynn, florals are known to seize and turn to soap on a stick in the pot on you.. so soap them with full amount of liquids, take your soap to a very light trace.. mix your fragrance with some of your base oils.. and stir in fragrance with spoon.. do not stick blend and you still need to be prepared to pour very fast.. don't even thick of color with florals until you get alot of batches of soap under your belt..
Barb


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you Barbara! Have to wait now for tomorrow... 2 goats kidded...


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Pink sugar didn't go brown? I'm impressed. Kathy, Ylang Ginger is my DHs favorite. He steals bars to put with his work uniform so he smells pretty through the day. Mine usually turns a light orangey color.

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my pink sugar is brown


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

it was not brown when I finished... it was banana yellow...

Becca just told me it is now tan... with NO SIGN of the swirls.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep....that's what pink sugar does....or anything with a lot of vanilla. If I want to color a soap I know will be dark I'll save some unscented and put it on the top. Donn't give up on the um pink yet. You can try it in an unscented portion to see if it turns out better. I use pink clay more than um pink.

I only had one accelerate on me today and that was one of the vanillas.....Vanilla Lace & Pearls. I think it'd make a nice perfume. But the other two vanillas went perfectly....Vanilla Pear and Vanilla Silk. Both are fantastic OOB. I'm hoping the pear comes through in the soap. Both will be fantastic in lotions too. Which reminds me of another thread I want to start. LOL


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds fabulous Kathy!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

To paraphrase - 

"I just learned 2 ways to NOT scent & color soap"

yuck 
ick
nasty

Not only are they ugly... they do not smell good. I did not like the Raspberry Truffle in the bottle and hate it in the soap... I kinda liked the pink sugar in the bottle.. in the soap ICK YUCK...

OK... back to the drawing board....


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Let it age! I have hated lots of things the day I made them, then put them away and a couple of weeks later they are fine


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL I will... but right now... disappointed. 

I think I need to do Almond Pastries tomorrow... I bet that one will turn out. 

Any warnings on a Moonlight Path type??


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what Michelle said. There's still hope. And honestly, for every 5-10 fragrances I try, I find 1 that I like. And for every 20 I try, I find one my customers like. LOL This last batch though seems more hopeful than most. 

I have one Moonlight Path that accelerates. I've got a new one to try.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK thank you...

So I think tomorrow I'll do 

almond pastries - no color
a cranberry - try the raspberry pop mica
lavender eo - try the ultramarine pink (looked more orchid or could try the ultramarine blue...)
and maybe redo our vanilla... the first one we made... it is still fairly soft. - no color


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My lavender eo accerelates a bit. So be ready just in case.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK... thank you...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, with soap, it helps to wait a little bit before you decide that you don't like a particular fragrance because that "new soap smell," or as I think Vicki called it, a "bad perm smell" goes away and then you just have the fragrance. Though if it smells good right away, it usually continues to smell good. (Though some fragrances fade.)


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

bad perm smell.... that fits.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It can take up to 4 weeks for that smell to dissipate. Aah, the aging process......


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And if you are going to sell soap it doesn't matter what you think it smells like. Good Pink Sugar is a top seller for me and there are some really bad Pink Sugars out there! I am not a floral gal at all, so I let my daughters keep me in florals that sell well. Aroma Havens Bamboo and Sugar and Madarine Orange will be my new spring scents. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I know Vicki.... this just seemed more *nasty* vs just not to my taste.. ya know what I mean?

But it is improving... though smells nothing like the candle does. 

And a friend was over yesterday and smelled them and loved them... {{raised eyebrow}} but then she loves lavender which Becca & I think stinks... LOL

Both darkened... the Raspberry Truffle is a dark dark fudge brown and the pink sugar... is a tan... similar to a cup of cocoa... but still with a yellow hint... and the swirls in it are red...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What you find is a lot of FOs in soap will lose those subtle little notes that made them smell so good OOB (out of bottle) and you're left with the base. The vanilla pear that I just adored oob smells like play-doh in my soap. ick. But I'm going to try it in a candle and at least in lotion for myself.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

What I hate in soap is what usually sells the best. My favorite ragrances seem to take much longer to sell. Everyone's sense of smell is not the same.


----------

